# Wild Tiger



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

How A Local Energy Drink Became An Icon Of The Iraq War

This article had me chuckling a bit, as I remember drinking Wild Tiger, not near as much as the other guys, but it did work keeping your ass awake.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Mar 24, 2016)

Was it really that good during deployments?


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 24, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Was it really that good during deployments?



When the U.S. first went into Bosnia and we were patrolling and doing convoy security like mad men, Jolt was the Tiger equivalent.   It had 2mg/ fl. oz more caffeine than Wild Tiger.  To say we were addicted to that shit post deployment is an understatement.  

You do a lot of otherwise outside the box stuff downrange.  In 1994 our PSG made our entire Patriot missile site security force observe a minute of silence when we found out the porn star Savannah had died.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> In 1994 our PSG made our entire Patriot missile site security force observe a minute of silence when we found out the porn star Savannah had died.



That's awesome!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Was it really that good during deployments?



I don't think any energy drink is "good" as in taste, good at keeping you awake, yes. About a million times better than the Ripits.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I don't think any energy drink is "good" as in taste, good at keeping you awake, yes. About a million times better than the Ripits.


Oh ok.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Oh ok.



Working on your online social skill eh?


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Mar 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Working on your online social skill eh?


Pretty much. How'd you know?


----------



## CDG (Mar 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> About a million times better than the Ripits.



You shut your whore mouth!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wild Tiger tasted like baby powder, but its all we had!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Pretty much. How'd you know?



Well probably from your first wannabe bullshit question that was a waste of my time...but make no mistake you made it onto the "your a clown list" with your last reply.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> You shut your whore mouth!!



Ripit bitch...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> ... In 1994 our PSG made our entire Patriot missile site security force observe a minute of silence when we found out the porn star Savannah had died.




She was an _actress. _And a damn good one. She had her breasts enlarged...twice. RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow, I am so old fashioned, I never had an energy drink.
Couple of sips from a small 5 hour energy to see what they tasted like.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That's awesome!



On that same day and site in Saudi, we 'tactically kidnapped' and executed a Blood In on a staff 1LT who was on an escort team for the Undersecretary of the Army that day, who was making morale visits to various U.S. positions.

LT was "thinking of getting into a field unit" and asked "what its like for you guys on a regular basis."   :blkeye:

There was something in the air that day.  Caffeinated troops be crazy on deployment.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Mar 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well probably from your first wannabe bullshit question that was a waste of my time...but make no mistake you made it onto the "your a clown list" with your last reply.


I'm not trying to act like a douche. I was just trying to mess around with you in a joking manner. Sorry if I pissed you off.


----------

